# Hi girls!



## Tina77 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi girls, I'm Tina and I'm a newbie.
I'm very glad to join this forum and share with you my experiences.


----------



## FL. MACHINIST (Jun 5, 2011)

well what is the experience? hopefully something that could help me.


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi "girls"? Lol....no Hi "guys"?

Welcome Tina.


----------

